# A Bit of immigration clarity!Please??



## buttercup1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm just wondering if anyone could help me out with this...I'm eligible under canadian Immigration law to immigrate, and I understand that my daughter who is 2 yrs old, automatically comes with me?right? The question I have is regarding my parents. They are both retired and for obvious reasons, if I do go ahead with the move then they would seriously consider coming with me. I have read up on the sponsorship agreemement for family members etc...but am a bit confused as to whether I will be able to sponsor them or not. When I immigrate, will I be granted permanent residence or will it just be a work permit? I keep reading and re-reading the info and for some reason I cant figure it out-any help gratefully received!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

buttercup1981 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm just wondering if anyone could help me out with this...I'm eligible under canadian Immigration law to immigrate, and I understand that my daughter who is 2 yrs old, automatically comes with me?right? The question I have is regarding my parents. They are both retired and for obvious reasons, if I do go ahead with the move then they would seriously consider coming with me. I have read up on the sponsorship agreemement for family members etc...but am a bit confused as to whether I will be able to sponsor them or not. When I immigrate, will I be granted permanent residence or will it just be a work permit? I keep reading and re-reading the info and for some reason I cant figure it out-any help gratefully received!!


Firstly I must ask how you determined your eligibility? If you scored 67 or over points, that determines that you can apply and your application will not be denied out of hand. Have you made an application and been approved? If so and that's the extent of your efforts you will require to wait probably 5-7 years before being allowed access. You may come sooner by one of two ways. (1) If you acquire an offer employment by someone prepared to apply for a LMO for you and if granted you would be allowed to come on a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which is good for two years during which time you can apply for PR status. (2) If your occupation is on *THE LIST* you can apply and if approved come to Canada in about 12 months as a PR.
Yes your daughter can come with you automatically, and by asking this question I must assume you have not yet applied.
You may sponsor your parents provided you are a PR (Permanent Resident).
I hope this is of assistance. Please write again if I can help further.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok - I am in the second year of my TWP. Actually it's my second TWP because they only asked for a single year the first time I applied. I tried a 3 year approach this time and they gave me another 1 year. I easily meet the 67 so should I begin the whole PR process now? I'm only a couple of months into my second TWP.

Confused is me - the sooner I get PR then the sooner I can go about building a better credit score to get settled.

SB


----------



## hmmpod (Dec 14, 2009)

*temp work permit and PR*



SczzyBoy said:


> Ok - I am in the second year of my TWP. Actually it's my second TWP because they only asked for a single year the first time I applied. I tried a 3 year approach this time and they gave me another 1 year. I easily meet the 67 so should I begin the whole PR process now? I'm only a couple of months into my second TWP.
> 
> Confused is me - the sooner I get PR then the sooner I can go about building a better credit score to get settled.
> 
> SB


 Hi everyone,
sorry i can not give any advice as yet but please could someone help me????
1. i have got LMO my job is in health care- do i need medical first ?
2. my husband is a builder - can he get open work permit on landing?
3. my 2 boys are 14 and 17- do i need to apply for study permit for 17yr old along with twp application or wait till get there?
4. when applying as a family of 4- on a twp what is the total fee?
5. do you send all origianl docs i.e passports , birth certs etc or have them copied and certified?
6. what approx is total process time for twp? (with a medical needed)

i do apologise for this list of q's but after emailing london and telephoning canada i keep getting conflicting info,
Any help or advise would be appreciated
Heather


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*PR*



SczzyBoy said:


> Ok - I am in the second year of my TWP. Actually it's my second TWP because they only asked for a single year the first time I applied. I tried a 3 year approach this time and they gave me another 1 year. I easily meet the 67 so should I begin the whole PR process now? I'm only a couple of months into my second TWP.
> 
> Confused is me - the sooner I get PR then the sooner I can go about building a better credit score to get settled.
> 
> SB


My advice is to apply for PR the minute you are eligable to do so - it takes a long time for all the checks, medical, paperwork to be completed.
MandyB


----------

